# my skin is making me insane.



## eponine (May 11, 2005)

my skin is going CRAZY. it used to be very low-maintenance, i'd just wash it with water and then moisturize... i live in colorado(for one more month, anyway) and it's very dry here. 
for the last month or so, my face has been really weird, it suddenly has oily spots and i've been breaking out. i've tried to leave it alone, i've tried acne-fighting facewashes, i've tried exfoliating more... nothing's helped. anyone have any miracle products to recommend? thanks ladies!


----------



## SOLO x STAR (May 11, 2005)

Maybe it has something to do with the weather? 

Anyway, if you have a dermatologist you can try asking him or her what product(s) you should use. I'd say Proactiv, but you should get a recommendation from a pro first before trying out anything. Good luck, hun! =)


----------



## makemeover (May 12, 2005)

Maybe since you've never used any facewashes until now and since acne cleansers are so harsh it's adding to the problem? Since your skin isn't used to many chemicals, perhaps it would be better for you to use a gentle cleanser and if your skin problems persist, then ease into a slightly harsher cleanser. My skin is easily irritated and sensitive but I've been using Murad Moisturizing Acne Treatment Gel. It only contains 0.5% of Salicylic Acid so it shouldn't mess with your skin. Also, maybe a alcohol-free toner would be good to use on those oily spots. I know this is a long answer but I hope it helps and definitely consult with a derm if you still are frustrated.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 3, 2020)

eponine said:


> my skin is going CRAZY. it used to be very low-maintenance, i'd just wash it with water and then moisturize... i live in colorado(for one more month, anyway) and it's very dry here.
> for the last month or so, my face has been really weird, it suddenly has oily spots and i've been breaking out. i've tried to leave it alone, i've tried acne-fighting facewashes, i've tried exfoliating more... nothing's helped. anyone have any miracle products to recommend? thanks ladies!



You've pretty much identified the reason why your skin is "freaking out" on your own.

Living in a new location with changes in humidity, altitude, etc. will take some time to adjust to.

As such, I'd recommend just waiting it out, honestly.


----------

